# New Planner



## bernwood

IROB - That is quite the planer you got there. It explains why we've been experiencing brown outs here in Greenville the past 4 months ha ha! I can see why you had a time moving that baby into your shop. I worked freight for 30 years and know the problems, even with my expertise in doing so. Makes my dad's old bench top look like a toy. I got it with a couple of knicks but despite all the warnings, I removed the blades and successfully sharpened them with my Tormek. Boards are now smooth and no vibration, but I'm sure I would have burnt it out trying to keep up with your work load. Congrats!


----------



## Delta356

What a nice planer, that white and green great mix. I'm A hard core Delta fan, but when I look at this planer and read what you get, it might kick Delta out the house for A planer..Thanks for the review.

I'm wondering were this machine is made???? Thats pretty big for china…

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Ken90712

Man thats a nice beast you have added. Congrats to you!


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have always had a great deal of respect for both Grizzly's tools and customer service. When my lunchbox model goes I definitely will be looking hard at this model.


----------



## REK

Nice review….I was going that would look good in my shop…..

750 lbs…. ....I have a basment shop….. oh well!!!!


----------



## rawdawgs50

I have this planer as well. But its not the polar series…the only difference is in the paint. It is made in Taiwan and is very well built and heavy duty. I have ti set up to get little to no snipe the majority of the time and it absolutely hogs off wood with ease and leaves a beautiful finish.

I give it 5/5 stars. I had a minor issue with the pulley slipping due to the bolt coming loose on the motor shaft. It was resolved by Grizzly and I had the part with in days. I have seen most all planers out there and I honestly do not know what you could buy in the class that works better than this…even if it costs more.


----------



## 58j35bonanza

Really nice machine. Something to hope for in the future. I just picked up the Dewalt 735.


----------



## Tennessee

I'm new here, but always liked what I read. 40 year woodworker, currently involved in solidbody guitars. Needed a bigger planer than my old Rigid 13" lunch box, although it's been a horse over the years. Well, based on the reviews here, I just popped for this same Grizzly planer. Should be fun getting it into my shop. Ground level with my driveway, but not a lot of friends! Asked for that curbside service so at least it will be on the ground. If I can talk the driver into pulling into my drive, I can get it to the main door of my shop. It looks good, and everybody seems to like the results. I need it to expand my guitar body size to 15".


----------



## Bertha

I love the fact that you sent a nail through a brand new planer. That's my kind of guy! This is a really nice planer; I'm jealous.


----------



## hillcountrywoodcraft

Hi lrob,
Thanks for the nice review. That's a nice machine- we've been eyeing that and the green one for a few years now. Do you know which cutterhead shipped with the G0453px? Was wondering if it was the T10128 74 inserts or the H7655 72 inserts. Also, confused if the inserts are interchangeable for both those cutterheads. Grizzly wouldn't say for sure which shipped for sure and gave different part numbers for the replacemnets. Wondering if spending the extra $120 is worth it for the green machine. Also, is the outfeed roller smooth or serrated?
Thanks again, Pauline


----------



## prjctfish

IROB,

I know its been a while but wondering how the Grizzly has performed for you over the years. I am considering the Grizzly with spiral cutter or Powermatic 15HH also with spiral if I can catch another sale on it.

Another question, do you run the Grizzly on a 20amp 240 wire. Grizzly tech support claims this is fine but Powermatic says I need a minimum of 30amp 240 which I don't have in my shop


----------



## lrob

prjctfisk,
I am still very please with the planner and how the inserts are holding up. I do realize that when I do have to change an insert face that the fist couple of cuts leave a feather edge in the lumber, which sands out very nice.
I also find that all lumber needs to be sanded before staining as there are faint lines in the lumber. A quick pass with 150 grit does it. I and running a 30amp breaker at 240, because that is what I had. Have never had it trip.


----------

